# 1974 J10 Jeep



## DAZ982500 (Apr 2, 2005)

I am wondering does anyone plow commercially with a jeep similar to this.It is solid mechanically but I was interested with placing a western 7.5 standard plow on it a running it.Any information would be helpfull or ask questions I will fill in the blanks.Dave


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

I almost bought one of those, but I am a big guy 6'5", and the cab was too small for me to be comfortable in.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

people used to com account with scounts and jeeps and blazers


----------

